# P2P Video Streaming Software



## sappleton (Apr 19, 2006)

anyone know of any video streaming software that uses p2p network so you can watch tv channels from across the world?

I know of these programs available on windows but not for mac

PPLive
PPStream
Sopcast
TV Ant
PCast

anyone know of any programs for mac?


----------



## jh2112 (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.peercast.org/
that should do it.


----------

